# 2022 NAUTIC STAR 215XTS JUST ARRIVED $54,389.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS SB JUST ARRIVED TODAY, POWERED WITH YAMAHA F150LB MOTOR, BOARDING LADDER, DELUXE LEANING POST LIVE WELLS, THREE FOLD UP SEATS ON STERN OF BOAT LOTS STORAGE HURRY THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $54,389.00






































































*


----------

